# Fortis GMT, decisions decisions...



## 50kopek

Very happy to see the new Fortis forum! I have been looking at a Fortis GMT for a while now, but some advice or experiences would be appreciated. There are actually 4 candidates. The flieger is my least favourite. I like the Cosmonaut a lot, but I'm not sure if I like the bezel. The spacematic is a favourite too, but is it a real automatic or is it a quartz powered by a rotor? The B-42 is also really nice, but at 42mm could be a bit too big for my puny wrist.
So really it is a three horse race. I'd love to hear opinions or experiences with any of these :-!.
Flieger:








Cosmonaut:








Spacematic:








B-42 (but prefer with black dial):


----------



## col

I have the cosmonaut GMT with the blue-to-navy fade dial. They are 38 mm and feel quite small to me but I'm used to big divers. They are a solid watch with the ETA 2893 GMT mov't in there. They also come on bracelets too.

FYI, the spacematic is fully automatic, only the spacematic eco has quartz. I like the spacematic GMT, its the only real departure from the standard flieger and B-42 case designs (other than the ones no longer made like the cosmonauts I have).

the new range is much more bland and less too-looking (the 2007 range of fliegers in any case). The spacey fortis look has been removed with the bevelled edgings of the case versus the crystal-right-to-the-edge look of the previous models. 

also, the bezel on the cosmonaut GMT (the one you pictured with the black dial) is a count down bezel and not a divers bezel (reverse order) and is bidirectional. I'm looking to sell mine, so let me know if you want a PM with scans.

best

col


----------



## SydneyDan

I reckon if you check out the B-42 Cosmonaut's GMT---its just like the white dialed one you've pictured there, but with a black face and orange second hand.
The B-42's wear very comfortably because even though they're a bit bigger and heavier, the lugs angle downward, following the contour of your wrist.
Found a pic for you!


----------



## biggeral

The B-42 Cosmo GMT has been a favorite of mine for a long time, and I've no need for a GMT watch. I just love it's look. Simple, yet plenty to look at and admire.


----------



## biggeral

50kopek said:


> Very happy to see the new Fortis forum! I have been looking at a Fortis GMT for a while now, but some advice or experiences would be appreciated. There are actually 4 candidates. The flieger is my least favourite. I like the Cosmonaut a lot, but I'm not sure if I like the bezel. The spacematic is a favourite too, but is it a real automatic or is it a quartz powered by a rotor? The B-42 is also really nice, but at 42mm could be a bit too big for my puny wrist.
> So really it is a three horse race. I'd love to hear opinions or experiences with any of these :-!.
> Flieger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cosmonaut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spacematic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B-42 (but prefer with black dial):


The Spacematic GMT is automatic mechanical not auto-quartz..


----------



## heb

The first two are unacceptable in that the too short 24 hour hand will be obliterated from view by the other hands whenever you need to see it--believe me. Why companies design their great "GMT" watches this way is beyond me.

The third one doesn't suffer from the above, but it's just too ugly.

The forth one is probably as ideal a GMT watch, as far is legibility is concerned, that exists on the market today.

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## dohmer

A pic on the B-42 Diver GMT (White face), plus the all new B-42 Flieger. Have a 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## SydneyDan

Its really nice seeing those two watches "in the steel".
They look great!! :-!


----------



## snorkeler

Here's my Cosmo GMT:


----------



## quoll

The white-dialed B42 GMT - your 4th picture and on dohmer's wrist - gets my vote. Just about the perfect GMT watch IMHO.


----------



## jk103

snorkeler said:


> Here's my Cosmo GMT:


Nice watch! That bracelet looks great. Don't care too much for the rubber strap though.


----------



## J.D.

heb said:


> The first two are unacceptable in that the too short 24 hour hand will be obliterated from view by the other hands whenever you need to see it--believe me. Why companies design their great "GMT" watches this way is beyond me.
> 
> heb


Just for the record, I own a Flieger GMT and highly recommend it. I think it's one of the best watches I've found, very versatile and clean looking, and good all-around size at 40mm, esp. if you have a smaller wrist. That said, all of those Fortis are nice. Honestly, I know I am biased, but I do not dislike the looks of any Fortis particularly. The Spacematics are somewhat unusual, but still manage to be very legible and functional.

Heb, I was thinking about your post and the idea of the hands blocking the GMT hand. I couldn't remember ever having this problem with my Flieger. My first thought was, if you couldn't see the GMT hand, you obviously knew where it was. Then I looked at the Flieger in the OP's photo. The hands on that Flieger are a little different than on mine, as either hour or minute hand could block the GMT hand, causing some doubt as to where it actually lay. Apparantly Fortis shortened the hour hand on the one I own, possibly for this exact reason? :-s

Anyway, I understand this gripe, but with mine the only hand that can block the GMT hand is the minute hand, and if it does happen to block it (once an hour, as it were), I know the GMT hand must lie underneath it. I do find this to be an issue with chronos, however, and have started to appreciate "skeletonized (?)" hands for this application.

Original Poster's photo









My Flieger GMT


----------



## JP (Europe)

heb said:


> The first two are unacceptable in that the too short 24 hour hand will be obliterated from view by the other hands whenever you need to see it--believe me. Why companies design their great "GMT" watches this way is beyond me.
> 
> The third one doesn't suffer from the above, but it's just too ugly.


Sorry but I must disagree some points with you. But hey these are just opinions :-!

The third one is just too ugly. That I agree. But B-42 is also. As J.D. I also own a Flieger GMT and highly recommend it. I (also) think it's one of the best bang per buck pilot/GMT watch I've found. Nice lume also.

The idea of the hands blocking the GMT hand. I have never had regonize this problem with my Flieger and it is my "travel watch" often. I have older version so I must check if the hour-hand really blocks the GMT -hand.

Only problem with all basic ETA 2893-2 -movements is that (excluding Omega modification) that you can´t addjust normal 12 hour hand by one hour steps as in proper gmt-watches. That´s why I don´t see much point to buy anything else than Omega when going to that or near that price class (lets sey up from 1000 USD). That alone excludes B-42 and Cosmonaut from my view.

JP


----------



## cuckoo4watches

I've had all of them 50kopek but if you think you have a puny wrist, and want
one thats your size but really great looking, then I recommend trying to find a 40mm Pilot Professional GMT.
it has the matte black dial and white baton hands with the small orange baton for the GMT hour.
best of luck,
Steven
here you go...
http://www.fortis-watch.com/en/collection/pilot/content.html#


----------



## 50kopek

Thanks for all the feedback guys :-!. But I'm still not sure. I think the spacematic is very stylish, but still also like the flieger and cosmonaut:think:. I will report back when the decision has been made. In the meantime I've blown part of my budget on a Glycine Airman 1, so I've bought myself some time. Hope that's not like cursing on a Fortis forum...:-x


----------



## J.D.

50kopek said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys :-!. But I'm still not sure. I think the spacematic is very stylish, but still also like the flieger and cosmonaut:think:. I will report back when the decision has been made. In the meantime I've blown part of my budget on a Glycine Airman 1, so I've bought myself some time. Hope that's not like cursing on a Fortis forum...:-x


Hey 50kopek, sorry to hear you're still having trouble deciding on which Fortis, I guess this is what they call a "good problem".  Please continue to post any questions that may come up in the meantime! Someone here is likely to have some helpful advice.

And about mentioning the Glycine purchase...no problem at all. Makes sense that someone who likes the Fortis brand would also like Glycine. Would be like saying anyone who likes Jessica Alba cannot also find Jessica Biel attractive*. :-!

But seriously, I would like this forum to be pretty open as far as subject matter. I don't see a problem talking about other brands here, in fact, I think it will stimulate conversation overall. As long as we stick mainly to the subject of watches, and there is no outright brand bashing, I'm all for talking about a variety of collecting aspects. If you wanted to make a post about the Glycine, I think that would be great. Perhaps it could encourage a comparison between it and some current Fortis offerings, and ultimately help you to come to a decision on your next Fortis. 

--
 
Jason

*This logic is not guaranteed to work nor endorsed by WUS if one of the women in question is a wife/gf!


----------



## 50kopek

Thanks Jason,

I wasn't so much worried that I would be breaking any forum rules mentioning Glycine, but thought perhaps I would be hurting some die hard Fortis fans delicate feelings. Kind of like metioning Rolex on some Omega forums. So it was a bit tongue in cheek.
But I do completely follow AND endorse your sense of logic:-!


----------



## J.D.

50kopek said:


> Thanks Jason,
> 
> I wasn't so much worried that I would be breaking any forum rules mentioning Glycine, but thought perhaps I would be hurting some die hard Fortis fans delicate feelings. Kind of like metioning Rolex on some Omega forums. So it was a bit tongue in cheek.
> But I do completely follow AND endorse your sense of logic:-!


Glad to hear!


----------



## SydneyDan

50kopek said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys :-!. But I'm still not sure. I think the spacematic is very stylish, but still also like the flieger and cosmonaut:think:. I will report back when the decision has been made. In the meantime I've blown part of my budget on a Glycine Airman 1, so I've bought myself some time. Hope that's not like cursing on a Fortis forum...:-x


Hey--I find that really interesting that someone else is into Glycine as well. Apart from Fortis, that's another one of my favourites as well!
I've got a couple of Glycines and I think like Fortis, here is a company who puts out a _distinctive high quality, but low profile range, and seems to know who they are as far as their own style concepts lie._ They haven't succumbed to having the latest "Flavour of the Month" wearing them showing their pearly whites or a high profile sports hero doning his. I sincerely hope that never happens with either of these fine watch ranges.
Good, solid quality in product and concept and no BS!!
(I do sort of wince at the thought of the diamond-crusted giant Airman 7--it looks like something you'd see worn at the crap tables in Vegas....)
Anyway, this is just my two cents from downunder.

Here's my _other_ Family....


----------



## cuckoo4watches

super nice collection Dan... I love Glycines as well.
don't have any right now, but need to get one again soon.


----------



## SydneyDan

Many thanks, Steve!
Its funny how when you leave them alone at night they tend to reproduce.....:-d
There's a Bienne 1914 incoming as well.....

Dan


----------



## MarkJnK

I'm a bit late on this post, and having looked at all of the candidates, the B-42 in Black is my favorite watch in the entire Fortis line, with the possible exception of the B-42 Chrono. 

Have you tried a 42mm or 44mm watch on your wrist? How big is your wrist? The reason I ask is that many people assume that a certain size watch will be too big, when in reality it takes just a few moments to adjust to the size and get over the "wow" factor of a larger watch. Wear it for a few minutes and everything smaller seems too small. Of course there are limits to how big is too big, but I surely have no problem with a 44mm or 46mm watch on my 7" wrist.

My vote goes to the B-42 GMT black face on bracelet. Classic, balanced, functional, and striking. A winner all around. (p.s. I just bought one too! :-!)


----------



## J.D.

SydneyDan said:


> Hey--I find that really interesting that someone else is into Glycine as well. Apart from Fortis, that's another one of my favourites as well!
> I've got a couple of Glycines and I think like Fortis, here is a company who puts out a _distinctive high quality, but low profile range, and seems to know who they are as far as their own style concepts lie._ They haven't succumbed to having the latest "Flavour of the Month" wearing them showing their pearly whites or a high profile sports hero doning his. I sincerely hope that never happens with either of these fine watch ranges.
> Good, solid quality in product and concept and no BS!!
> (I do sort of wince at the thought of the diamond-crusted giant Airman 7--it looks like something you'd see worn at the crap tables in Vegas....)
> Anyway, this is just my two cents from downunder.
> 
> Here's my _other_ Family....


Dan, I think those are all sweet but I really dig that Airman, very nice! :-!


----------



## J.D.

Something about this new Fieger B-42 just gets me....classic looks of the 40mm Flieger combined with the solid chunkiness of the B-42 line is a winner in my book! |> |>


----------



## SydneyDan

Many thanks, Jason.
If Fortis came out with a true 24 hour watch in the B-42 series, I think that quite a few of us would be onto it very quickly.
Anyway, I do like the Glycine "Airman Lore" and what the watches represent historically as well as aestetically.
I think that new Airman 17 is starting to call out ot me.....


----------



## dohmer

J.D. said:


> Something about this new Fieger B-42 just gets me....classic looks of the 40mm Flieger combined with the solid chunkiness of the B-42 line is a winner in my book! |> |>


It's been on my wrist ever since I got it. Now on a black Hirsch leather strap. The fact that it has gained 90 sec over 30 days doesn't make it less likable!


----------



## HercDriver

SydneyDan said:


> Many thanks, Jason.
> If Fortis came out with a true 24 hour watch in the B-42 series, I think that quite a few of us would be onto it very quickly.
> Anyway, I do like the Glycine "Airman Lore" and what the watches represent historically as well as aestetically.
> I think that new Airman 17 is starting to call out ot me.....


This isn't in the B-42 series, but does it count as a true 24 hour watch?


I think it is pretty sharp (I like the entire flieger line, though).


----------



## 50kopek

That most certainly is a true 24hr watch. And quite a nice one, I might add:-!


----------



## JP (Europe)

J.D. said:


> .....but with mine the only hand that can block the GMT hand is the minute hand, and if it does happen to block it (once an hour, as it were), I know the GMT hand must lie underneath it. I do find this to be an issue with chronos, however, and have started to appreciate "skeletonized (?)" hands for this application.
> 
> Original Poster's photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Flieger GMT


I checked mine and same thing as it it is on JD:s Fortis. Hour hand is shorter than GMT-hand so only minute hand can block it shortly (and then you know where it is).

My watch is propably rather old version because no "GMT" text on dial and only 100 m WR.

JP


----------



## mr.A. Ros jr.

I have a small wrist too, but it fits ;-)


----------



## tallguy

SydneyDan said:


> I reckon if you check out the B-42 Cosmonaut's GMT---its just like the white dialed one you've pictured there, but with a black face and orange second hand.
> The B-42's wear very comfortably because even though they're a bit bigger and heavier, the lugs angle downward, following the contour of your wrist.
> Found a pic for you!


Got mine Tuesday and lovin' it!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## J.D.

tallguy said:


> Got mine Tuesday and lovin' it!:-!:-!:-!:-!:-!


Very nice, I like! Please post impressions/review when you get a chance. :-!


----------



## tallguy

J.D. said:


> Very nice, I like! Please post impressions/review when you get a chance. :-!


I had a Marine Master and the only gripe I had was it seemed to be a cross between a Diver and Pilot's watch. Didn't want to spring for the extra $300 for the GMT at the time, though, but of course, wished I had. Got this one from Vince over on the EOT dive forum after he bought it for a 3 week European trip and never wore it again. What impresses me most is the unobtrusiveness of the GMT function. The GMT hand is the EXACT same matte black as the dial, and unlike in photos, virtually dissappears so that all you see is the orange GMT marker. I also prefer the size of the numbers on the dial as opposed to the oversized 9/12/6 of the MM, as well as the white-on-black date wheel. All in all, I can't imagine a more perfect pilot's/traveler's watch, and the ability to use the bezel to track a third time zone is awesome. My grail has always been a black bezeled Rolex GMT Master, but with a smaller "blingier" case, an inferior bracelet, less lume, and an immovable (I think?) bezel, all at 4-5 times the price of this Fortis, I honestly think a Rolex would be a let-down at this point. (And I've owned a no-date sub!)

:-!


----------



## mikeb

Just got mine - no "GMT" on the dial, model number 596.10.11










also no engraving on the crown - normal for this model?

Anyway, I like it a lot and got a good price, with box and papers, on the bay


----------



## cuckoo4watches

yes, that is normal since yours is an older model.
the newer versions had a bigger, signed crown.
they came in 3 variations... 
1st, like yours, matte finish, small unsigned crown.
2nd, matte finish, large signed crown
3rd, brushed finish, large signed crown


----------



## mikeb

Thanks a lot for the info Steve, you have set my mind at rest - do you happen to know if there were any significant changes with the newer model, apart from the ones you have already mentioned?


----------



## cuckoo4watches

hi Mike,
No, if there were any other changes, it would have only been the selection of the lume paint.
Fortis did away with the 't' Tritium paint because of problems getting the watches
into some European countries due to their high restrictions.
The new SuperLuminova that they use is pretty nice but you can bet
the old Tritium paint will likely last longer over time.
Thats about all I can think of at this point.
I had a GMT just like yours some time ago and really liked it but being
the Fortis nut that I am, I ended up selling it and moving on to another model.
Take care and enjoy the watch...


----------



## mikeb

Thanks again for your help Steve


----------



## JP (Europe)

mikeb said:


> Just got mine - no "GMT" on the dial, model number 596.10.11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also no engraving on the crown - normal for this model?
> 
> Anyway, I like it a lot and got a good price, with box and papers, on the bay


Also just like mine - so no "GMT" on the dial, no engraving on the srew down crown BUT model number 596.10.148. Yes I know, According the reference number I find only 24 hour dial pilots......

JP


----------



## mikeb

JP (Europe) said:


> Also just like mine - so no "GMT" on the dial, no engraving on the srew down crown BUT model number 596.10.148. Yes I know, According the reference number I find only 24 hour dial pilots......
> 
> JP


Mine also has 596.10.148 on the case - I think there may be two numbers here; the guarantee card has Model Number and Case Number entered .... all a bit confusing :roll:


----------



## sounder

50kopek:



> The B-42 is also really nice, but at 42mm could be a bit too big for my puny wrist.


Well I had a question along those lines,problem is my wrist is big.
Def this picture will give me some idea how big this watch is.
RLT forum pic.


----------



## Fred Lee

sounder said:


> 50kopek:
> 
> Well I had a question along those lines,problem is my wrist is big.
> Def this picture will give me some idea how big this watch is.
> RLT forum pic.


I have a rather small wrist (6.5") and wonder if any one can compare the B-42 Cosmoault GMT with Omega Seamaster 300m Professional (2254.50) with wrist shots?


----------



## JP (Europe)

mikeb said:


> Mine also has 596.10.148 on the case - I think there may be two numbers here; the guarantee card has Model Number and Case Number entered .... all a bit confusing :roll:


Well my wild quess is that because the case itself propably is 1 to 1 same so on that time (late 90´s?) it was used with both 24 hour Pilot and GMT. Propably because both use ETA 2893-2.

24 Hour Pilot review here
http://www.timezone.com/library/archives/archives0014

Inside and outside similar than GMT exluding the dial.

JP


----------



## YPO

GMT


----------



## The Kit

Oh..... my! That is indeed a beautiful watch you got there. Congratulations.

The Kit


----------



## cbh

A quick hello, first post for me here, although I have been reading the forums for quite a while.

Made this decision a couple of days ago whilst in transit through Geneva. What a fantastic bit of kit, build quality up with the best, great value for money and even better 2 days +6 secs. :-!


----------



## cnmark

mikeb said:


> Mine also has 596.10.148 on the case - I think there may be two numbers here; the guarantee card has Model Number and Case Number entered .... all a bit confusing :roll:





JP (Europe) said:


> Also just like mine - so no "GMT" on the dial, no engraving on the srew down crown BUT model number 596.10.148. Yes I know, According the reference number I find only 24 hour dial pilots......
> 
> JP


A little bit of Fortis numerology for you two:

The number on the case back is not the ref. number (catalog number). Fortis makes this rather complicated.

The third group of digits on a Fortis case back is a movement code. The 148 stands for ETA 2893-2. Thus all Fortis GMT and 24H watches have the 148 in this position on the case back.

Examples on some GMT/24H models:
Flieger GMT, ref. 596.10.11 has 596.10.148 on the case back
Flieger 24H, ref. 596.10.41 has 596.10.148 on the case back (same as above!)
Pilot Pro GMT, ref. 596.22.41 has 596.22.148 on the case back
B-42 Cosmo GMT, ref. 649.10.11 has 649.10.148 on the case back

Cheers,

Markus


----------



## cnmark

Some general info on the availability of the small Fortis Flieger GMT and 24H (the "596.NN.MM" watches):
All are discontinued... :-( - only the B-42 GMT remain in the lineup.

My Flieger 24H (596.10.41) was a lucky catch:


----------



## mikeb

Markus, thanks for clarifying the numbering, nice 24 hours you have, looks like we were lucky to get the "small" version when we did.

CBH, that´s a great looking B42 - Slightly OT, I tried the B42 Pilot Pro day/date yesterday, I am sorely tempted, what excellent build they are, look really good.


----------



## funkright

*Yes, Glyince Rocks..*

Thinkin' about picking up an Airman 17 to add to my Airman D24 :-!


----------



## funkright

*Yes, Glyince Rocks..*

Thinkin' about picking up an Airman 17 to add to my Airman D24 :-!


----------



## funkright

*What exact model is that..*

I love it.. :-!  



YPO said:


> GMT


----------



## happy hooligan

This is my Fortis GMT.

I'm not sure of the model number. Back number is 621.10.146

I bought it used about 6-7 years ago. It has a metal band, but I like to mix them sometimes.

It's a daily wearer and I don't baby it. I'm pretty pleased with it. It kept amazing time when I first got it. Now it likes to just stop. I think it's due for a service...


----------



## kujo

This is gorgeous......
I'm going to get me one......

;-)


----------



## david1201

Lovely watch - I've had my B-42 GMT Diver for about a month now and can't stop wearing it.

Funny, in reading thru this thread, I also am a big Glycine fan. Just sold my Airman 2000, but still have my combat Chronograph.

Anywhere here ever looked at Marcello C's?



kujo said:


> This is gorgeous......
> I'm going to get me one......
> 
> ;-)


----------

